# Kahr trigger work



## BAC

Recently, I had the opportunity to shoot a Kahr K40 at the local handgun range. Most comfortable gun I've ever held, fits my hand like a glove.

Frankly, I wasn't thrilled with the .40 S&W; it was MUCH jumpier than even the Glock 36 I was shooting alongside it (a .45 ACP weapon). I hear generally the same about the .40 and 10mm rounds, that they seem to generate quite a bit of pressure and muzzle flip compared to other calibers. Fair enough, that just means I avoid that caliber and look into the K9, which is what I intended anyway.

BUT, a real turn-off was the very long trigger-travel, and very sudden break point damn near the back of the trigger guard. After having become extremely familiar with the Glock's two-stage trigger (dad owns a Glock 17), I find this long-pull, single-stage trigger to be more than slightly uncomfortable. In fact, because the trigger traveled so far, it forced me to adjust my grip on the trigger, which is never a good trait for a gun.

*Question of the Day:* Does anybody here know _anyone_ who can work on triggers for Kahrs? If I can't get a two-stage trigger (like the Glock's), then I want considerably less trigger "creep" than what the K40 offered me.

The gun specifically interests me because it fits and had no problems at the range, and the few people I know locally who own 'em have never had any problems with them, so I trust their reliability. For me, it's either the Kahr, or the Glock, and I'd rather the Kahr if only because it fits my hand perfectly and is thus easier to control.

-B


----------



## producer

BAC said:


> *Question of the Day:* Does anybody here know _anyone_ who can work on triggers for Kahrs? If I can't get a two-stage trigger (like the Glock's), then I want considerably less trigger "creep" than what the K40 offered me.
> -B


The Kahr website lists this for the K9 - not sure what that last sentence means...guess there are prohibitions in some states on even factory service/modification

K9 Elite Trigger Upgrade
The Elite trigger upgrade for the K9 pistol includes the installation of an Elite trigger system performed by a factory technician. The Elite trigger shortens trigger pull. The Elite trigger system includes a highly polished trigger. Firearm will be tested for functionality. All parts are included in price. Not available in come states and cities.
$125.00 (includes cost of parts) + S&H ($25.00)

http://www.kahr.com/dtl_upgrade.html


----------

